# Summer TV Season - What's everyong gonna watch?



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Not sure if there's a good list of these shows yet, but with the Summer Season upon us, what's everyone looking forward to? As always, I look forward to Big Brother. True Detective and Halt and Catch Fire are also returning for the summer.

Anything else look good?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

We'll watch Halt and Catch Fire and Big Brother. Will watch at least the early eps of America's Got Talent. Other then that we may try to catch up on Agents of Shield and some other Marvels shows/movies since my wife is now a fan of the Marvel stuff.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Just Wayward Pines, and only because I read the book trilogy.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Halt and Catch Fire
BB
AGT
Tyrant
Going to start Homeland, Breaking Bad,


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Maui said:


> Just Wayward Pines, and only because I read the book trilogy.


I have no idea what that's about, but the previews look kind of interesting. I'll give it an episode or two to see if it's any good.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's a list I've found of Summer shows:

http://www.metacritic.com/feature/tv-premiere-dates


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Wow, I looked at that list and there was exactly one show that I wanted to watch. (Royal Pains)

It hardly seems with the cost of cable. But I do have a couple of daily shows I watch.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't taken a close look at the list, but some of the trailers I've seen for shows look interesting. Sex, Drugs & Rock 'n Roll on Fx looks good as does Killjoys and Dark Matter on SyFy. I'd also like to check out Mr. Robot on USA. True Detective is coming back on HBO with a different cast. Ray Donovan and Masters of Sex are returning to Showtime. The Last Ship and Falling Skies are also back. Can't wait for Hannibal.

I struggled through Halt & Catch Fire last season. The story was so implausible and completely fictional from a technical standpoint that I had a hard time accepting it.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Orange is the New Black!!! 

That is the only thing I'm excited about. I'll probably also check out 500 Questions. And I like Masterchef and Food Network Star well enough for what they are.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Hockey and baseball.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Under the Dome plus others listed above, but not BB, didn't realize that was still watched at all!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Grace and Frankie (New Netflix series w/ Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin)


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Wayward Pines - Blake Crouch's trilogy was excellent, if you read books, put them on your list. Series directed by M. Night Shyamalan staring Matt Dillon. If done right could be a major cult hit. I am hoping they cover a book a year but not sure most people will have the patience for the pay off. 

Big Brother and Baseball mean summer is finally here!


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

I thought Halt and Catch Fire was canceled.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Here's a list I've found of Summer shows:
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/feature/tv-premiere-dates


Here is another link:

http://www.metacritic.com/feature/summer-tv-preview-2015


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Big Brother, Halt & Catch Fire, Wayward Pines & hopefully catch up on the backlog of regular season shows that I have left. Also after looking at the list, Aquarius, Hannibal, SYTYCD, & possibly Rookie Blue.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Never heard of Halt and Catch Fire. Will watch since the first season is on Netflix.

Also looking forward to BB, True Detectives, Tyrant and the audition portion of AGT.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

midas said:


> Hockey and baseball.


This...

Aquarius looks interesting on NBC...and I'll be watching Power on Starz


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Orange is the New Black
Masters of Sex
So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's the complete list of shows airing this Summer:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide/summer-2015-grid/

Here's an article listing the latest cancellations:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other/dozens-of-tv-shows-cancelled-as-networks-clean-house/ar-BBjshPh

Slide show of new upcoming shows on TV and Netflix:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/gallery/summer-tv-2015-new-show-guide/ss-BBjaTW0#image=1

The Brink on HBO looks like a good one.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

No-one mentioned Sense8. From the Wachowskis, with JMS (Babylon 5) as the show runner.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If you look at the links I posted and any of the previous ones posted by others, Sense8 is included along with all of the other new shows. However, I didn't know that JMS was affiliated with it so I might have to check it out.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, providing links to lists of new shows is not the same as mentioning which of those shows you are looking forward to watching, which is kinda the topic.

Anyhow, I saw the trailer, I'm definitely intrigued. It launches June 5.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

As of right now, I'm excited for Wayward Pines, Halt and Catch Fire, OITNB, True Detective. 

I'll check out some of these new game shows like 500 Questions and Bullseye because I like that kind of stuff. 

I will watch the final season of Falling Skies because I'm a completist, but I'm not looking forward to it. I feel the same way about Defiance. 

When does S2 of Manhattan start?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

On my summer list:
Halt and Catch Fire (loved season 1)
Wayward Pines
Dark Matter
Extant
Masters of Sex
Resubscribing to Netflix for
Sense8
Daredevil
OITNB


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Anyone interested in the Astronaut Wives Club? Period piece set in the 1960s and shows the lives of the wives of the Mercury 7 astronauts. 


I'll watch it because I'm a sucker for anything related to the space program plus I want to sort of see the 1960s all over again. Mad Men moved out of it and is ending. I still need my fix.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Halt and Catch Fire
Manhattan (love the Frank Winter character!)
(would have watched) Franklin & Bash 

Wish TWC would pick up WGN America in HD.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Anyone interested in the Astronaut Wives Club? Period piece set in the 1960s and shows the lives of the wives of the Mercury 7 astronauts.
> 
> I'll watch it because I'm a sucker for anything related to the space program plus I want to sort of see the 1960s all over again. Mad Men moved out of it and is ending. I still need my fix.


I remember liking The Right Stuff a lot. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Anyone interested in the Astronaut Wives Club? Period piece set in the 1960s and shows the lives of the wives of the Mercury 7 astronauts.


Yeah, I'm tempted.

also:
Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell

So You Think You Can Dance

not sure about 500 questions


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh yeah Manhattan. 
Also Last Ship.


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

Are they rebooting True Detective? Do I need to have watched last season to watch this season?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

True Detective is an entirely different story with an entirely different cast, set in an entirely different location. As far as I know there's no need to watch the first season to be prepared for this one.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm going to watch "Under the Dome" and mock it with out mercy!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

midas said:


> Hockey and baseball.


True dis


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Big Brother and probably catching up on quite a few things I have in my Netflix queue.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Wayward Pines - Blake Crouch's trilogy was excellent, if you read books, put them on your list. Series directed by M. Night Shyamalan staring Matt Dillon. If done right could be a major cult hit. I am hoping they cover a book a year but not sure most people will have the patience for the pay off.


I am a little concerned about what they may have changed from the book.



Spoiler



In the book Kate was supposed to have aged by the time Ethan talks to her but in the previews she does not really look older.



Oh, for those interested it starts this Thursday.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Maui said:


> I am a little concerned about what they may have changed from the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give it a try....but I have a quick trigger finger on SP/1P delete when it comes to mainstream network shows.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Maui said:


> I am a little concerned about what they may have changed from the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I had neglected to read the third book (just fell down lower in my reading list). I have started it now, but I am wondering if I should wait to watch until I finish the book.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I can't believe "Under the Dumb" is back. (but I will watch it when there is nothing else). I am anxiously awaiting "Hell on Wheels". Maybe its been cancelled, idk. They need to bring in the unknown twin sister of Lily Bell.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

eddyj said:


> So I had neglected to read the third book (just fell down lower in my reading list). I have started it now, but I am wondering if I should wait to watch until I finish the book.


The way you read, won't you have it done by then? I thought you were one of those really fast readers?

I can't imagine not finishing the third book will have any bearing on the first few episodes of the series.

Actually most outlets are referring to it as a 10 episode mini-series so it may be that 10 episodes is all we get.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> I can't believe "Under the Dumb" is back. (but I will watch it when there is nothing else). I am anxiously awaiting "Hell on Wheels". Maybe its been cancelled, idk. They need to bring in the unknown twin sister of Lily Bell.


Under the Dome, the exact kind of treatment that I am afraid Wayward Pines may get.

I never made it past the first season of Under The Dome. Too many major changes from the book.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Maui said:


> I am a little concerned about what they may have changed from the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a mystery or a horror story? Based on who the director is, I'm thinking horror and I'd be less interested since it's not really my thing. If it's a mystery, then I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Is this a mystery or a horror story? Based on who the director is, I'm thinking horror and I'd be less interested since it's not really my thing. If it's a mystery, then I'll give it a shot.


Based on M. Night Shyamalan you'd think it is horror? Has he ever done a horror movie?

From the reviews I've read/heard, this is much more of a mystery/thriller type show, and many of the reviews have likened it to Twin Peaks.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Based on M. Night Shyamalan you'd think it is horror? Has he ever done a horror movie?
> 
> From the reviews I've read/heard, this is much more of a mystery/thriller type show, and many of the reviews have likened it to Twin Peaks.


The Sixth Sense and The Village weren't horror movies? Well maybe they were more supernatural (I guess I lump them kind of together). Still not really my kind of thing. If it's going to be like Twin Peaks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Maui said:


> The way you read, won't you have it done by then? I thought you were one of those really fast readers?


More like reads a lot, don't know if fast.  But I am pretty busy this week, so I'm not sure I'll finish it by Thursday. When I meant delay, I meant not watch the first episode "live". I'll definitely be done before the second one.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maui said:


> Under the Dome, the exact kind of treatment that I am afraid Wayward Pines may get.
> 
> I never made it past the first season of Under The Dome. Too many major changes from the book.


I think Wayward Pines has been finished and in the can for over a year. I doubt the studio could even get all the actors back if they wanted to.

For example, Juliette Lewis has already been in a full season of Secrets and Lies since filming Wayward Pines. And S&L has been renewed for S2, so she wouldn't be available. Terence Howard filmed Wayward Pines before being cast in Empire, and Empire is now a huge hit, so he's not coming back either.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think Wayward Pines has been finished and in the can for over a year. I doubt the studio could even get all the actors back if they wanted to.
> 
> For example, Juliette Lewis has already been in a full season of Secrets and Lies since filming Wayward Pines. And S&L has been renewed for S2, so she wouldn't be available. Terence Howard filmed Wayward Pines before being cast in Empire, and Empire is now a huge hit, so he's not coming back either.


BOOK SERIES SPOILER!!!


Spoiler



Neither character survives the three book series


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wayward Pines is only a 10-episode miniseries. Do we expect they'll burn through the plot of three books in just ten episodes? My guess is that this miniseries just follows the first book (if it follows anything at all).


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I thought the Wayward Pines book was terrible. It was so poorly written. The concept was cool, and I wanted to like it, but I couldn't even get through it. Maybe the show will be better since it will be written by someone else? I might give it a try.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Pretty much the only thing I watch over the summer is _America's Got Talent_.

Well, there are a few new (or at least "returning after a few years") shows:
_Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?_
_Boom!_ (where an incorrect answer makes a "bomb" "explode" by having it gush some sort of liquid all over the contestant, and the front rows of the audience as well)
_Aqua Teen Hunger Force Forever_ (this is supposed to be the last Aqua Whatever It's Called This Season season)
_Golan the Insatiable_ (now in half-hour episodes, although I can't envision Aubrey Plaza as Dylan)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The page linked also lists 2 other shows I haven't seen mentioned yet:
Murder in the First
The Last Ship

I liked the first a lot.. the 2nd was ok.. Yeah, I'm waiting for Manhattan too.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

*Will watch*
Wayward Pines
Hannibal
Orange is the New Black
Tyrant
True Detective
Falling Skies
Extant
Masters of Sex
Ray Donovan
Strike Back (though might wait a month or two to save $ and binge)

*Will watch if reviews are decent*
Between
Aquarius
Nightingale
The Whispers
Sense8 (This would be a definite due to JMS if not for the Wachowskis who have been utterly terrible lately)
Dark Matter
Killjoys
Ballers
The Brink
Another Period
Zoo (looks like a syfy movie - what's not to love??)


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if Motive Season 3 has been picked up by ABC, but if it was I'm watching.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

randian said:


> I'm not sure if Motive Season 3 has been picked up by ABC, but if it was I'm watching.


For some reason I thought we already knew this as being -no-, maybe last year even.. but I didn't try to do any searching right now to confirm..

I do know we missed a season of that "multinational police in Europe" show, that was on NBC a few years ago... Crossing Lines.. ok, it was only 2 seasons, but we saw one season, they made another and didn't show it here but IIRC is on netflix.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

mattack said:


> For some reason I thought we already knew this as being -no-, maybe last year even.. but I didn't try to do any searching right now to confirm.


It was never announced as yes, but I couldn't find anything definitively saying no either.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Last Ship

OitnB

Ray Donovan

NBA playoffs run until what, July now


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

True Detective
Orange is the New Black
Ray Donovan
Masters of Sex

Might check out a few more, too, but the above are definite!


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

madscientist said:


> True Detective is an entirely different story with an entirely different cast, set in an entirely different location. As far as I know there's no need to watch the first season to be prepared for this one.


Thanks


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wayward Pines is only a 10-episode miniseries. Do we expect they'll burn through the plot of three books in just ten episodes? My guess is that this miniseries just follows the first book (if it follows anything at all).


They got through a good chunk of the first book in one episode.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I am really fond of LocateTV.com.
You can have it watch for anything, and it will e-mail you every week with what is upcoming in your watch list. I like it in conjunction with Tivo search because it e-mails me, bringing what I am looking for to my attention without my having to remember. I am posting in this thread because perhaps people reading this enjoy planning ahead for their planned recordings. 
I was going to post a new thread because I think it is so excellent, but I learned of it here on TCFR, so perhaps it is widely used.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

True Detective
Hannibal
Masters of Sex

Plus I need to get caught up on Orange is the New Black and House of Cards. And I'm going start Veep and Silicon Valley for the first time. After that, who knows. I keep meaning to watch The Wire.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Under the Dome, the best/worst train wreck of a show to ever air.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

ej42137 said:


> I'm going to watch "Under the Dome" and mock it with out mercy!


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> True Detective
> Hannibal
> Masters of Sex
> 
> Plus I need to get caught up on Orange is the New Black and House of Cards. And I'm going start Veep and Silicon Valley for the first time. After that, who knows. I keep meaning to watch The Wire.


Veep is the number 1 show on tv IMO.

I am going to go for Mad Men, I think I will like it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jilter said:


> Veep is the number 1 show on tv IMO.
> 
> *I am going to go for Mad Men, I think I will like it.*


Good choice 

HBO shows, no matter how much I like them end up at the end of my list, since they are on multiple times a week, so it can lose any conflicts and be recorded later on.

I think I might finally watch The West Wing. I've liked most of what Sorkin did, although I could imagine binge watching this, the dialogue might become annoying.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Not annoying.

Great great show, until last few seasons.
My first Binge!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> _America's Got Talent_
> _Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?_
> _Boom!_
> _Aqua Teen Hunger Force Forever_
> _Golan the Insatiable_


I forgot that _Astronaut Wives Club_ starts in mid-June; I'll probably watch that as well.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jilter said:


> Not annoying.
> 
> Great great show, until last few seasons.
> My first Bimge!


This is on my list, but I've been avoiding it because I saw an episode or two of the later seasons when it seemed to have jumped the shark big time. It was only 7 seasons... are you saying that those first 4 or so were so good that you can overlook the last 3?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> This is on my list, but I've been avoiding it because I saw an episode or two of the later seasons when it seemed to have jumped the shark big time. It was only 7 seasons... are you saying that those first 4 or so were so good that you can overlook the last 3?


The first four seasons of The West Wing are some of the best in TV history. I even liked the final seasons, although the quality drop was evident without Sorkin.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> This is on my list, but I've been avoiding it because I saw an episode or two of the later seasons when it seemed to have jumped the shark big time. It was only 7 seasons... are you saying that those first 4 or so were so good that you can overlook the last 3?


There was a point where Sorkin left, and you have to be okay with Sorkinless dialog. Season 5 was a lower point in the series, but I enjoyed Seasons 6 & 7, especially 7. I don't think there have been any shows that have gone that many seasons where they're all winners.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

It did hit a slump around 5, but I thought the last season was very good, and I was bummed it did not continue on.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I think I might finally watch The West Wing. I've liked most of what Sorkin did, although I could imagine binge watching this, the dialogue might become annoying.


 West Wing shows how great Sorkin dialogue can be. Most of his other shows (except, IMO, Sports Night... it was just as good) have aimed to be as good but fallen a bit short. I don't think it will become annoying.



laria said:


> It did hit a slump around 5, but I thought the last season was very good, and I was bummed it did not continue on.


 Yes, not every season was fantastic. But they were all pretty good (even 5 was not bad) and most of them were great.

My daughter still re-watches her favourite episodes of West Wing whenever she needs some "veg out" time after stressful school days/weeks. She says it just makes her happy to listen to them.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

laria said:


> It did hit a slump around 5, but I thought the last season was very good, and I was bummed it did not continue on.


+1. You are right. I totally forgot that I did enjoy the last season and 1/2.
This part of the thread has made me want to do a re-view.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks, folks. I didn't know he left before the show ended. Explains a lot... apparently, based on the episode or two I saw after that, they hired a soap opera writer.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

madscientist said:


> West Wing shows how great Sorkin dialogue can be. Most of his other shows (except, IMO, Sports Night... it was just as good) have aimed to be as good but fallen a bit short. I don't think it will become annoying.


There's a certain cadence to Sorkin's dialogue that is really predictable and can get annoying, but usually the plots are so good that I can live with it (i.e. Sports Night as you mentioned, and The Newsroom).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't recall anyone mentioning "Humans". It's an 8-part sci-fi drama about androids ("Synths") on AMC premiering June 28. I see it now on that metacritic link posted earlier, but I don't recall seeing it before (must have missed it earlier).

http://tvline.com/2015/05/22/humans-series-photos-trailer-robots-amc/

Let's hope it's better than some of the recent "x-part sci-fi dramas" like Ascension or Extant. Still can't believe that one got picked up.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

wprager said:


> I don't recall anyone mentioning "Humans". It's an 8-part sci-fi drama about androids ("Synths") on AMC premiering June 28. I see it now on that metacritic link posted earlier, but I don't recall seeing it before (must have missed it earlier).
> 
> http://tvline.com/2015/05/22/humans-series-photos-trailer-robots-amc/
> 
> Let's hope it's better than some of the recent "x-part sci-fi dramas" like Ascension or Extant. Still can't believe that one got picked up.


I've got the 1P set up for that, too...


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Aquarius looks interesting. Love me some David Duchovny.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I'm going to record that... although I have a hard time seeing David Duchovny as anyone but Fox Mulder trying to play some other guy.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*"Mr. Robot"*



> A contemporary and culturally resonant drama about a young programmer, Elliot, who suffers from a debilitating anti-social disorder and decides that he can only connect to people by hacking them. He wields his skills as a weapon to protect the people that he cares about. Elliot will find himself in the intersection between a cybersecurity firm he works for and the underworld organizations that are recruiting him to bring down corporate America. Christian Slater stars in the title role of Mr. Robot, a mysterious anarchist who recruits Elliot into an underground hacker group.


Starts airing June 24.

First episode can be watched on the Usanetwork website. Or via magical means.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Malcontent said:


> *"Mr. Robot"*
> 
> Starts airing June 24.
> 
> First episode can be watched on the Usanetwork website. Or via magical means.


I'm in....


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Mr. Robot looks quite intriguing. Who's the lead? He looked very familiar.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

wprager said:


> Mr. Robot looks quite intriguing. Who's the lead? He looked very familiar.


I recognized him from The Pacific, he played PFC Merriell 'Snafu' Shelton.

He was also in the pilot of the short lived Believe.

Oh, he was also one of the escapee's on Alcatraz, short lived as well.

phox


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Mr Robot looks like it could be really great or really ridiculous. Hopefully both. My kinda show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> I recognized him from The Pacific, he played PFC Merriell 'Snafu' Shelton.
> 
> He was also in the pilot of the short lived Believe.
> 
> ...


He was also in the final full season of 24. IIRC, he was a suicide bomber and they locked him in some kind of hospital medical machine.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Hopefully just Under the Dome. 

I've had less time for TV recently so if that's all I get, I'll be OK. But me and my kids love to watch Under the Dome - great to make fun of it!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Mr. Robot was entered in two fairly major movie festivals (I take it that's unusual for a TV show) -- Tribeca and SXSW. It was very well received (won the Audience Award there). I also looked up the lead and I must be remembering him from the Night at the Museum movies (he was the miniature Egyptian pharaoh who was always butting heads with Owen Wilson's cowboy; I hadn't seen any of the other stuff -- kids, you know).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

With the Entourage movie coming out soon, I decided to watch the final season that I never watched - and then looking back, I realized that I hadn't watched the final 2.5 seasons! So that's what I'm doing for the next week.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

wprager said:


> Mr. Robot was entered in two fairly major movie festivals (I take it that's unusual for a TV show) -- Tribeca and SXSW. It was very well received (won the Audience Award there). I also looked up the lead and I must be remembering him from the Night at the Museum movies (he was the miniature Egyptian pharaoh who was always butting heads with Owen Wilson's cowboy; I hadn't seen any of the other stuff -- kids, you know).


The Pharaoh wasn't miniature. It was a cowboy and a Roman centurion who were miniature. But yeah, the guy from Mr Robot was the Pharaoh.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> The Pharaoh wasn't miniature. It was a cowboy and a Roman centurion who were miniature. But yeah, the guy from Mr Robot was the Pharaoh.


Ah, right. Shows you how much I pay attention when I "watch" with the kids.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

For me, TV is in a lull. I don't remember such a hiatus! And I don't know of any summer season shows that I'm interested in. Oh well, guess I'll just have to stick to Netflix and sailing.


----------

